

New Samsung E-Paper - JLaramie
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/29/samsung-shows-off-color-e-paper-prototype-pvi-might-beat-it-to/

======
stuartjmoore
I'd like to see e-paper used in places other than ebooks. Static, powerless
displays could be really useful in so many areas: cell phone/computer
notifications, wall calendars, daily reminders, or anything that changes less
than 30 times a second.

~~~
evgen
E-books are perceived to be a large untapped market and every other display
tech is basically a heaping helping of fail, so it is no wonder that this use
case is in the driver's seat at the moment. OTOH, I think you are correct that
in the long term we will probably see e-paper replacing a lot of displays that
are currently poorly served by LED/LCD solutions. Batteries that can tell you
the charge level before you stick them into something was one of the better
examples of this I heard recently.

